# WW2 Everready Torch Dated 1940



## Tone90 (Aug 28, 2017)

Here is a picture of my Everready Torch Dated 1940,
with a Broad Arrow mark. Used by British paratroopers and the RAF etc during WW 2 This style of torch was also used in WW1.

Cheers
A


----------



## scintillator (Aug 28, 2017)

That is so cool well done.Excellent pictures click here to view original image is great touch.
What kind of battery does it use?


----------



## Tone90 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks, it takes 4 * D LR 20 batteries.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2017)

That was going to be my post Tone... "what kind of and how many batteries?" 

At some point rumor has it the Brits received some black TL-122A right angle lights as well. They were green with black bezel and tail cap in the US. So if you ever see a solid black right angled TL122A (A being the metal one) chances are good it was a military issue on your side of the pond.... and pretty rare as only one known photograph of one carried by a serviceman exists.


----------



## Tone90 (Aug 28, 2017)

That's very interesting . I Have never seen a black version of the TL 122A . Will keep an eye out for one I have two green ones and a version with just Everready without the number believed to be a civilian one from the 1930s.

Thanks
A


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2017)

Now here in the US an _Eveready_ made one is scarce. They didn't jump in the pool head first on that one as reportedly BrightStar and GT Price had a giant contract already. Niagra and USLite also made them... so did Eveready but not on a large scale (at least over here)

I spoke incorrectly previously. It was a TL-122 with no letter that was in the photo. And very few have ever been seen on either side of the pond.





Here is that photo.
The guy in the middle at his belt line area.

I wonder if EverReady did same over there. The torch that is the subject of this thread looks like one of US EverReady,' early "glove catch switch" models. Circa mid 1910's perhaps.


----------



## Tone90 (Aug 29, 2017)

Great picture, Thanks A


----------



## magellan (Sep 10, 2017)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 10, 2017)

Cheers A


----------



## scintillator (Sep 11, 2017)

I am really new to military surplus but it sure looks like some of the Military Morse Code Torch lights the UK troops carried in WWII.
Nice


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi,
yes it's a morse code torch that would have been used during WW2 by the British Army and RAF!


----------

